# Disappearing Railroad Post



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Did I imagine it?







Or did Mel post something about a Hamilton RR watch on the Timex Forum.









And now I can't find it.....







Who deleted and why?


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

T'wasn't me







but it was deleted because it broke one of Roy's cardinal sins!

If you know where Knut's Timex forum is then it's there.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

It was me.......


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

What sin?







Surely we can post URLs to other Forums?


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Paul, its always been the fact that you cant.....

_Links to or URLs for sites where watches or related items are offered for sale, or to sites offering watch discussion will be deleted._

Its not a new rule.....


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

jasonm said:


> Paul, its always been the fact that you cant.....
> 
> _Links to or URLs for sites where watches or related items are offered for sale, or to sites offering watch discussion will be deleted._
> 
> Its not a new rule.....


OK, but I don't understand it....commercial sites that offer watches for sale I understand, but other watch discussion forums...why?

I bet Knut allows posts on the Timex Forum back to this one....


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Paul that was one of Roy's rules on day 1

It doesn't matter a fig what other forums do or don't allow.

The Timex forum doesn't allow links to live ebay auctions but we do.


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

pg tips said:


> Paul that was one of Roy's rules on day 1
> 
> It doesn't matter a fig what other forums do or don't allow.


OK...fine...but instead of just shutting me out, can you, as a responsible moderator, please explain the logic...just so I understand the reason. Please. Or is this a case of "_The world is round, nobody knows why, it just is!_". Thanks.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Don't shoot the mesenger mate! As I've said before the Mods didn't make the rules, we are just here to try and keep some sort of order and to see the forum rules are adhered to.

Roy's logic is, afair, that many other forums carry advertising and those that don't often allow links to commercial sites. It would be impossible to list forums that are and are not allowed so when this forum was started he decided that a complete ban was the easiest policy.

I have personally discussed the whole censorship issue with Roy at length and whether it does damage his business or hinders it.

As of yet Roy has not decided to change the rules.


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

As the original postee, I have no problem with the post being moderated because it breaks the rules - in a sense 'tis my fault for posting it without thinking.









As said, it can be easily enough found if wanted, and it's a rather nice Hamilton RR which went after being "drawered" for some years and is a fine addition to any collection (drool - wish it was mine 0- slaver - *dribble, green with jealousy *)

Looks like the right hand one of the three in your piccie Paul (SH)


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Thanks for the explanation PG!


----------

